
ArXiv Is Down - marclave
https://arxiv.org/
======
ssivark
Another great thing about arXiv — it is mirrored in many locations! (With some
lag for syncing the latest submissions)

Here’s a list of arXiv mirror sites, from the internet archive:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20190722162623/http://arxiv.org/...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190722162623/http://arxiv.org/help/mirrors)

EDIT: They seem to be considering discontinuing mirrors, going forward :-/

> _2015-11: We are in the process of discontinuing the arXiv mirror network.
> Geographic locality of servers is much less useful now than it was when the
> mirror network was established, and maintaining support for mirrors impedes
> development of new features on arXiv. We will continue to support and extend
> APIs and data feeds to enable third parties to develop services over arXiv._

~~~
jolmg
The Los Alamos mirror seems to have a certificate problem:

[https://lanl.arxiv.org/](https://lanl.arxiv.org/)

------
elahieh
[https://twitter.com/steinly0/status/1159616447888396290](https://twitter.com/steinly0/status/1159616447888396290)

arXiv scientific director Steinn Sigurdsson:

"arXiv down due to storm induced power outages at Cornell"

[https://twitter.com/arxiv/status/1159611569107537920](https://twitter.com/arxiv/status/1159611569107537920)

"arXiv.org is currently unavailable due to a network outage with our service
provider. We will provide updates when they become available."

